# a couple of non-horse drawings



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Very very nice!!! I love the detail and the shading...especially on the duck. How did you have the patience to draw the straw that it's sitting on though?


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Charlicata! The straw was definitely a challenge and took forever. Honestly, I posted WIP (work in progress) photos on an art forum I belong to and the members there kept me going. Really, if it hadn't been for them I may have abandoned it and I'm glad I stuck it out. It was a nice lesson for me.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

May I ask, what art forum was that? I'm only a member of Deviantart. ^^


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome! I love how much detail you put into that duck!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I love the duck & the detail you put into the straw  i tend to lose my patience with little things like that (even though they make it look alot better when it's finished!). One of the reasons i put a hold on drawing to paint lol


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

great stuff! I really like your self portrait!!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words everyone!



> i tend to lose my patience with little things like that


I usually do, too! Most of my drawings just have a shadow under them to keep them from looking like they're floating in the air, but I'm making myself go outside my comfort zone. 

​


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

xdrybonesxvalleyx said:


> May I ask, what art forum was that? I'm only a member of Deviantart. ^^


I second that request


----------



## scrapartoz (Jun 18, 2010)

Fantastic work. you have captured a "feeling" with each drawing as well as acuracy. well done!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you scrapartoz, I appreciate your comments!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

The duckling looks like a black and white photo, gorgeous x


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Speedy, that's the best compliment you could have given me!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, that duckling looks so real! Wonderful work.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

The duck is awesome...I am an artist too...mostly horses & my kids. I used some of my sketches for my book ... I have a flash website and I can't directly link to the photos  this is my site if you care to look into my gallery...

H.E.R.D Human Equine Relationship Development


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Your work is just lovely! Even though horses have been my number one passion, I find them very difficult to draw. Fluffy/furry comes easier to me.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

You will notice that your artistic side will play a big part in your horsemanship endeavors too. Artists tend to see the slightest almost minute details...it helps to be so aware of "the little things" when you are in the presence of your horse too  - Again I say very nice work!


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow you sure have a lot of patience. That straw had to take for ever! Very nice work!
I agree with what was said above - it does look like a black and white photo. Well done!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks again, herdbound!

Thank you All4Crystal! Maybe someday I'll take a crack at woodburning.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice!

How did you learn to draw? I remember trying while back, but I definitely have no talent what so ever.


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

3neighs said:


> Thanks again, herdbound!
> 
> Thank you All4Crystal! Maybe someday I'll take a crack at woodburning.


You know I think you'd be good at it. It takes patience and you sure have that! 
It's not really that much difference from drawing with a pencil. Much slower though.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> Very nice!
> 
> How did you learn to draw? I remember trying while back, but I definitely have no talent what so ever.


Thanks! I've learned by trial and error, reference books, art forums and lots of practice. 



> You know I think you'd be good at it. It takes patience and you sure have that!
> It's not really that much difference from drawing with a pencil. Much slower though.​


Well, after seeing in your thread you bought your tools at Walmart for $14 I'm really inclined to try it, lol!



http://www.horseforum.com/#ixzz0yVKyikAk​


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

3neighs said:


> Well, after seeing in your thread you bought your tools at Walmart for $14 I'm really inclined to try it, lol!​


Well, actually I was wrong. I was looking for some more woodplaques yesterday, and I noticed the woodburning iron is only $10. If you will want some nicer plaques you'll find them in Hobby Lobby or Michael's. 
But for practice you can find cheap ones in WalMart. The 5" by 7" are only $1ea. 
Good luck! Don't forget to post a picture of your work when you try it. 
If you will need any tips or help feel free to ask. Don't get discouraged with the first try. My first one didn't look very impressive haha. Second one was much better. 
Oh and sand it down to get it smooth so your tip doesn't catch in the wood - your lines would be very uneven.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the tips! If I decide to try it, believe me, you'll be the first to know.


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

Aw thanks!


----------

